# خطير جدا Project Monitoring and Control



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوانى الأحباب
نظرا لأهمية الموضوع و التطور الهائل للتكنولوجيا و الحركه الإنشائيه فى الشرق الأوسط و الحاجه الماسه دائما الى متابعة و معرفة موقف المشروعات بإستمرار و الوقوف على حالته و ضعف الموجود على الساحه فى هذا المجال الا فى بعض الشركات احببت ان اطرح مساهمه بسيطه فى مجال 
*التحكم و الرقابه على المشروعات الهندسيه *
و ارجو من الجميع مشاركتى الموضوع بالرأى و المشوره لتطويره بحيث يصبح قاعده اساسيه لمجال ادارة المشروعات نكون نحن نواتها و يكون اسهامنا فيها مفيدا و ليس مجرد النقل لقد قمت بجمع المشاركات السابقه وتحويلها الى ملف تطبيقى انا شخصيا اجاهد داخل الشركه التى اعمل بها من اجل تطبيق الاجراءات بالملفين المرفقين و هما ملفين ابتدائيين قابلين للتطوير و التحسين بفضل الله ثم مشاركاتكم البناءه و المفيده فكلمات الشكر مقدره و لكن سأمتن كثيرا بإفاداتكم
الملف الأول
http://www.4shared.com/document/Q-jXHQVH/Project_Monitoring_and_Control.html
الملف الثانى هو خطوات سير المستندات (دوره مستنديه) لكل ما يغذى نظام التحكم فى التكاليف و مكمل للملف السابق
http://www.4shared.com/document/5l9cVgeL/Cost_Control_-_2.html


----------



## Jamal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فانوس العرب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة...أنا شخصيا على أستعداد لمساعدتك بأى شكل ترغب فيه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## Elassal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
موضوع خطير 
و سوف انضم اليك في هذا 
إن شاء الله سوف اطلع علي الملفين و ابدأ في التعليق اقرب مما تتخيل


----------



## happy2004 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## safys (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
انا كنت بدور على دورة زى دى من زمان 
وخصوصا موضوع الـ Cost Control
نسأل الله ان ينفع بك ويبارك لك فى فدوى ويمنى


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فانوس العرب (2 يناير 2011)

الأخ العزيز "أبو فدوى ويمنى"
بصراحة أن ما قمت به هنا لهو مجهود جبار لابد أنه قد أستغرق منك شهور لأتمامه وحقيقة تستحق عليه كل الشكر فأنا أعتقد أن هذا هو النواة التى ستبدأ بها وتطورها حتى تصل بها للكمال ...وبصراحة فأن هذا العمل يحتاج لمدة طويلة لمراجعته وتفيده وبحث كيفية تطبيقه بشكل عملى وما هى المشاكل التى ستقابله فى التطبيق وكيفية حلها ولكن من قرائتى السريعة له بالأمس يمكننى قول الأتى:1- أن نظام الأدارة الكامل هذا بالأضافة لكل المعلومات المطلوب الحصول عليها من الموقع مع الأتصال بشكل متواصل بين فريق العمل بالكامل لا يمكن أن يتم بشكل منفصل بل لابد أن يكون له "سوفت وير" يقوم بهذه الدورة وخصوصا إذا وضعت فى الأعتبار أنك تكون تدير عدة مشروعات وليس مشروع واحد وأعتقد أن برنامج primavera expidation يمكن أن يقوم بهذا الدور وأعتقد أن المرحلة القادمة فى تطوير هذا العمل وجعله قابل للتطبيق بشكل كامل هى دراسة وشرح كيفية تطبيقه بأستخدام هذا البرنامج أو أى سوفت وير أخر مناسب.
2- لم أجد نماذج فى ورقتك البحثية المنشورة بخصوص كيفية قياس كفاءة الريسورسز فلا أدرى هل أنت ترغب أن نبحث معك هذه النقطة أم أنها ليست ذات أهمية فى نظامك المقترح؟؟
3- لم أجد أى نماذج أو شرح للنقاط أو الطريقة لجمع المعلومات التاريخية فى نهاية المشروع فهل نت ترغب أن نبحث معك هذه النقطة أم ماذا؟؟
وجارى القراءة بعمق ومحاولة التطبيق فى مشاريعنا الحالية وسنوافيك بالنتائج أولا بأول ....وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى وجزاك خيرا على كل علم تسعى لنشره


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (2 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة بجد رائع جدا جدا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمدهارون (3 يناير 2011)

thanks so much for your efforts


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
المبادئ والاساس فى نظام المراقبة والتتحكم واحد لكن تطبيق النظام قد يختلف من شركة الى اخرى من حيث طبيعة اعمال الشركة ونوع المشاريع وحجمها والهيكل ودورة المستندات ويستغرق احيانا وقت طويل نسبيا لجمع هذا الكم من المعلومات وهنا تكمن المشكلة لكن وقت تحليل هذة البيانات لا يقارن بالنسبة للوقت المستغرق فى تجميعها
ومن خلال خبرتى الشخصية ان افضل شئ هو استخدام البيانات والتقارير المتاحة من جميع الاطراف وحديثة لاستخراج معلومات تبلغ صحتها اكثر من90% تعبر عن المشروع حتى تاريخة للمساعدة فى اتخاذ القرار لادارة المشروع ومثال صغير على ذلك المطابقة بين مستخلص العميل ومستخلص مقاولى الباطن والمقايسة الكمية والتى من خلالهم يمكن تطبيق evm ومن فوائد هذة الطريقة السرعة فى التطبيق و عدم انتظار الادارات المختلفة حتى ترسل تقاريرها والحصول على معلومات مفيدة تفيد مدير المشروع عند اتخاذ قرارتة كما ذكرت سابقا بنسبة خطا لاتتعدى10%


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## safa aldin (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 يناير 2011)

*مطلوب التعليق و الإضافه*



فانوس العرب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة...أنا شخصيا على أستعداد لمساعدتك بأى شكل ترغب فيه



جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو من سعادتك مراجعة الملف بعد قرائته بعنايه و إذا كان هناك تعليق او أية إضافه مطلوبه راسلنى عبر المنتدي
qtl { position: absolute; border: 1px solid #cccccc; -moz-border-radius: 5px; opacity: 0.2; line-height: 100%; z-index: 999; direction: ltr; } qtl:hover,qtl.open { opacity: 1; } qtl,qtlbar { height: 22px; } qtlbar { display: block; width: 100%; background-color: #cccccc; cursor: move; } qtlbar img { border: 0; padding: 3px; height: 16px; width: 16px; cursor: pointer; } qtlbar img:hover { background-color: #aaaaff; } qtl>iframe { border: 0; height: 0; width: 0; } qtl.open { height: auto; } qtl.open>iframe { height: 200px; width: 300px; }


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (14 يناير 2011)

*مطلوب التعليق و الإضافه*



فانوس العرب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة...أنا شخصيا على أستعداد لمساعدتك بأى شكل ترغب فيه



جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو من سعادتك مراجعة الملف بعد قرائته بعنايه و إذا كان هناك تعليق او أية إضافه مطلوبه راسلنى عبر المنتدي
qtl { position: absolute; border: 1px solid #cccccc; -moz-border-radius: 5px; opacity: 0.2; line-height: 100%; z-index: 999; direction: ltr; } qtl:hover,qtl.open { opacity: 1; } qtl,qtlbar { height: 22px; } qtlbar { display: block; width: 100%; background-color: #cccccc; cursor: move; } qtlbar img { border: 0; padding: 3px; height: 16px; width: 16px; cursor: pointer; } qtlbar img:hover { background-color: #aaaaff; } qtl>iframe { border: 0; height: 0; width: 0; } qtl.open { height: auto; } qtl.open>iframe { height: 200px; width: 300px; }


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## CHE Amjad (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## r gouda (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (14 مايو 2013)

ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## islamelgin (15 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم

الروابط لا تعمل


ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## sngrk (25 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم

الروابط لا تعمل


ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى​


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (4 يوليو 2013)

لماذا لم يتم رفع الروابط ثانية حتى الان الرجاء من الاخوة الذين حملوها ان يرفعوها مرة اخرى على موقع اخر


----------



## abo rosana (22 أغسطس 2013)

لو تكرمتوا يرجي رفع الملفات مرة ثانية فهي لاتعمل


----------



## zin1166599 (29 أغسطس 2013)

رجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## teefaah (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الملفات تم حذفها من الموقع ,, الرجاء رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد السواكنى (1 سبتمبر 2013)

برجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

no files , remove the post of upload it again


----------



## كنزي شلبي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اين الملفات لم اجدهم ساعدوني وشكرا


----------



## gamalredwing (13 أكتوبر 2013)

please , i am very intersted in cost control m but i cant find the documents you auploaded , can you please upload it again wgazak Allah kol kair


----------



## طاهر1 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لو تكرمتوا يرجي رفع الملفات مرة ثانية فهي لاتعمل


----------



## acutegun (21 أكتوبر 2013)

رجاء تنزيل الروابط مرة اخرى للاستفادة وشكرا"


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

عزيزى أبو فدوى ويمنى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد على المشاركه التى أعتقد أنها رائعه ولكن للأسف الروابط لاتعمل فأرجو التكرم بإعادة التحميل ويشرفنى أن أشترك معك فى تجهيز هذه الملفات التى أعتقد أنها ستكون مفيده جداًً


----------



## gamalredwing (28 نوفمبر 2013)

can anyone of our brothers who downloaded the documents to sent them to my email
i really ned it very much
my email 
[email protected]


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 ديسمبر 2013)

برجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخرى ليتم الاستفادة منها وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمسمة2010 (4 أبريل 2015)

برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات .... الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## philipamerica (13 أبريل 2015)

برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات .... الروابط لاتعمل​


----------



## eng md (23 أبريل 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid.ا
الرجاء اعاده الرفع ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abuzeid33 (2 مايو 2015)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 مايو 2015)

نهيب باي من الزملاء الذين حملوا تلك الملفات التي باول مشاركة بالمشروع ان يعيدوا تحميلها مرة اخرى

و سوف اقوم بوضعها نسخا في المشاركة الاولى كي تعم الفائدة

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## esas (13 يونيو 2015)

الروابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعمل


----------



## الكرك (17 يونيو 2015)

تم حذف الملفات؟؟


----------



## محمد19775 (15 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
ملفات رائعة جدا


----------

